

America’s supremacy is finished. Why don’t we understand this?  - vixen99
http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/seanthomas/100223134/americas-supremacy-is-finished-why-dont-we-understand-this/

======
mooism2
There are some in the UK (and some of them write for the Telegraph) who have
yet to realise _Britain 's_ supremacy is over (as the article notes, that was
over a century ago).

------
gexla
There are a lot of weak points in this article.

> And during my recent sojourns I’ve noticed one thing: the Chinese are here.
> There. And everywhere. The point was rammed home when I visited the Darling
> Hotel in Sydney, a lavish new casino complex where 95 per cent of the guests
> are Chinese.

Right, Australia is in China's back yard relative to the U.S. Actually, there
are a lot of interesting touristy places you can easily access from China.
Easily accessible from the U.S. is Canada, Mexico, islands off the East coast,
South America and other U.S. states. Most of that list isn't as interesting as
the same list I could come up with for China.

The U.S. has always been a relatively isolated big power. That's partly what
helped become a super power in the first place. We haven't had much to worry
about for invasions. We also have our different culture and places we like to
visit. We only get two weeks of vacation per year anyways, we don't want to be
spending half that short vacation time in the air. You will find us in easy to
reach (for us) and relatively easy locations to figure out. That means we
spend a lot of our vacation time in the U.S. and countries which have a lot of
English speakers (that's the only language we speak!)

We have had our time of great growth. If we were to go through as much steel
and other construction materials as China right now, our country would be a
mess. It's already well enough industrialized. We need to shrink our suburbs
and fix what we already have rather than building a bunch of new stuff.

As an American living in the Philippines, I don't believe in some sort of fall
of the West and a rise of the East. Right now the Philippines Peso is falling
like crazy because the Fed has signaled that QE is about to end. When the big
economies of the West flood their markets with money, then big flows end up
heading to emerging markets in Asia. The flow doesn't even have to be big, a
drop in the bucket in the U.S. does a lot in an emerging economy.

And aren't we past the talk of an X century? What will the next century look
like? We could be talking about the Mars century by then!

